# Did Mr. Parker Sell Out to Elvis?



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

I am sorry to dis the king, but Elvis never appeared to posess any more than a modicum of martial arts ability.  He was way too full of himself to ever attain the ranks awarded him by SGM Parker.

This has always been a thorn in my side.  SGM Parker was a master of a great many arts beyond Kenpo- the art of promotion perhaps being one of his greatest talents.  The "High Priest of The Hollywood Sect".

Everybody kissed Elvis's butt.  He was perhaps the most influential entertainer in history at that point, and his clout was bigger than the atomic bomb.

I have no doubt that Elvis and SGM Parker were great friends and confidants, it is well documented.  And all of us tend to cut our close friends alot of slack and do favors for them.  Do any of you actually believe that Elvis EARNED the rank he attained based on skill?  I don't.  There is no way he could have LEGITIMATELY earned that rank in the short amount of time he got it.  PERIOD.

There are a great many VERY talented Kenpoists who have trained their entire lives to reach the rank of 5th or 6th degree black.  You watch these guys move, and you know they are the "real deal"!  I just attended a Huk Planas seminar TODAY, and that man is THE REAL DEAL.  You watch him do ONE technique, and you are a believer.  I never saw anything come from Elvis that didn't resemble a spastic orange belt.  

As far as I know, no one has ever just looked at this situation and said BS!!  I am not faulting SGM Parker for his prowess at promoting the art of Kenpo, I mean if presented such an opportunity any shrewd business man would be a fool not to take advantage of it.  But let's not kid ourselves and think Elvis was in fact an 8th degree black belt in Kenpo.  He wasn't.

Vince


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 10, 2002)

How good was Elvis?

How dead is dead? Elvis was a good black belt they say, maybe not an 8th, but good enough for the old man.

EP was EP and did what EP wanted. I never had to wear his heavy belt. So I doubt I'll have to make the decisions he did.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

C'mon Gou!

Elvis died because no one had the balls to stand up to him, and it wasn't a black belt that scared them.  We all need someone, or some kind of higher authority to keep us in check, and he didn't have one.  Any one of us would likely have died the same way in the same situation.  That has nothing to do with the point of the question.

Don't parry.  Return fire, my respected comrade.

Vince


----------



## Not Important (Feb 10, 2002)

Going back,

In my memories, I do remember a person most would consider to be a great Martial Artist, maybe you have heard of him.....

Mike Stone?

I invite you to research the break up of Elvis and his wife, you will find out that she had an affair with Mike Stone.


Well believe it or not, Elvis beat the living snot out of Mike Stone when he found out, in fact another person in the Kenpo ranks is even rummored to have gotten an order to do a hit on Mike Stone because of this, but then Elvis changed his mind and Mike Stone is still alive.

Their also are many video tapes of Elvis actually performing Martial Arts, including demonstrations of Chi or Ki power.

If you want to know how Mr. Parker really saw Elvis, I suggest that you pick up his book, "Inside Elvis".


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

In the confrontation you describe, Mike Stone did not "open up" on Elvis.  Mike Stone would have splattered him.  It is VERY well known about his affair with Priscilla- he was likely responsible for opening her eyes to the fact she was living Elvis's personal hell and had to get out before he took her with him. I have seen the demos of which you speak, and if you consider that skill- well that is your opinion.  Nobody touched Elvis not because of his prowess, but because of his clout.  Same reason he died- no one would dare touch him or tell him he was wrong, even to the point of letting him kill himself.  Even Elvis didn't tell Elvis what to do.  He was a perect example of someone out of control, with no boundaries, and really no consequences short of his demise.

I'm not saying Elvis sucked as a martial artist, I'm just saying he never earned the rank he wore.  He couldn't even wear a traditional uniform- it had to have the big lapel collars and a LONG red silk belt with ornamentation all over it.  It's very sad that he was allowed to become totally absorbed in his own world the way he did (not unlike Michael Jackson)- he had much more to share with us.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 10, 2002)

Check out an interesting article at the Tracy's web site for another side to the story  -  

http://www.tracyskarate.com/Stories/was_elvis_really_a_black_belt.htm


----------



## superdave (Feb 10, 2002)

Elvis was only an "honorary" 8th black, this fact is not disputed. From what I have read about Elvis and Mr. Parker, is that Elvis did obtain his blackbelt in American Kenpo, from Mr. Parker. But I don't believe that Ed Parker gave out rank to someone just because of their status. 

If I can find some of the stories on the net, I will post them.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 10, 2002)

After reading that story on the net and another one in the book "The Journey", Elvis was a Black Belt and sounds like a pretty tough one too.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

Look guys- I really have not the intention of insulting Elvis OR SGM Parker, though it may seem as such from my post.  I just want to suggest some objectivity on the issue.  Everybody kissed Elvis's butt to the point where he lost contact even with himself.  Maybe he could kick butt, and maybe he couldn't.  I remember when he died and the years prior to his demise- by the time he died he had been reduced to a Las Vegas sideshow act who couldn't even remember the lines to his own songs.  The man did great things, and I respect him for the contributions he made to the world- hell, I LOVE his movies!  In the later years he became a parody of himself- he had no reality check.

I know alot of guys who could kick just about anybody's butt who aren't even close to black belt material- some folk just got it in them.  Elvis had WAY too many people lining up to kiss his butt, and he died as a result.  Maybe if someone had taken the initiative to whup his butt, he might still be with us.  Look at the man, and not the legend.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 10, 2002)

I have spoken to both Huk and Dave Hebler regarding Elvis.

Elvis was more than he appeared. Yes he did have a lot of people kissing his ***. Yes, at the end he was in bad shape. It wasn't always that way.

Elvis was a black belt. Was he an 8th? Or even a 7th? Some people get ranked for their work in Kenpo not just on the floor. It's not for me to decide. I wasn't there.

Sounds to me Vince like you already have the answer you want.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, Gou.  As usual, I agree with your point of view.  I really just wanted to toss that topic out there and see what other people had to say about it.

After a certain point, the degrees really don't matter- just as in your career path  a college degree does nothing but open the door.  When the rubber meets the road you either make it or you don't, regadless of what some certificate says.

I personally think it is a damn shame that Elvis was so far out there that no one could reach him, shake him up, and say "MAN, GET YOUR SH*T TOGETHER!!"  We all need our reality checks- I am married to mine (LOL)!!!!


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 10, 2002)

To answer your question from your original post however, I think Mr. Parker did not sell out to Elvis. But prehaps he should have slapped him around more and told him to get it together.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *To answer your question from your original post however, I think Mr. Parker did not sell out to Elvis. But prehaps he should have slapped him around more and told him to get it together. *



Damn, that was beautiful man!


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 10, 2002)

Amen Bubba!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 10, 2002)

I can't remember what forum it was discussed on (a yahoo club)
and I don't feel like going and looking it up right now.  But 
on this club, no one could tell me what actual rank Elvis was
promoted to, honorary or otherwise.  So I called Mrs. Parker, and
emailed Mr Parker Jr.  ... Mrs Parker said that SGM Parker 
considered "The Kang" (that's how we say it down south  ) 
to be a true black belt.  She couldn't remember how high he 
actually tested for, but he did for sure test for first black and a 
level or 2 above. 

Elvis had kenpo patches on his guitar, and a lot of clothing, which
caused a lot of people to say, "what is that?".  SGM Parker felt
he did a lot for the promotion of kenpo, and was promoted as a
result of that.  So to answer the question .. yes and no LOL.  
(whataya wanna bet that gets a finger from Vince)  

Ed Parker Jr basically said that he worked out a lot with his dad,
they were friends, and he  personally didn't give a crap about
Elvis back then, he was too busy jamming out to Skynard, Led
Zep, and the like.  (of course, I'm paraphrasing).




> I was raised southern baptist, and I have a picture
> of Elvis at the last supper to prove it.  Southerners hate it
> when I tell that joke.  They always jump up and go, "HEY!
> You can make fun o' Jesus, but you leave the kang out of
> it!!! --- Brett Butler


----------



## donald (Feb 11, 2002)

I agree if someone would of had the guts to jeapordize their standing in the M.M.. Mr.Presley may still be alive. It is a shame how he went out. I also agree that his kenpo rank may have been inflated, but he did try. As for the Mike Stone/Prisilla thing, that is between them, and God. The quote by Ms.Butler on the other hand is just plain outa line. To ridicule The Living God, is a dangerous thing to take part in. Would any of us be chuckling if it was a joke aimed at our mom? I believe the majority of us would be aimin to remove some hide from the "jokester". Should it be any less when it comes to God? I for one would appreciate the refraining from such garbage. Just what did that have to do with the topic of discussion? Just my opinion, take it or don't.
Salute to all,
In Christ,:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 11, 2002)

Not all of us believe in a God. However since you have stated your position I would respect it. I would not however cease stating my opinion. I would try to be more careful with it when discussing things with you.

As for my mom, well, anyone who makes fun of my mom will have their last sounds they utter be muffled by their own butt but not before I gouge out their eyes and stick them in their pants so they can see me kick the cr@p out of them.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2002)

Since I was apparently the one "out of line" let me reply.  The 
Lord invented humor, comedy, laughter.  In no way do I feel it
to be blaspheme in any way, and I challenge you sir, to give me
a bible verse that would say otherwise.  I don't think God is the
stick in the mud that you portray him to be.  My feeling is that
he can take a good joke at his expense, so long as it doesn't
prevent people from following him, and in that case, I again
challenge you to show me how I did that.   I request that you
reply to me via email, so that this forum maintains the scope that
it was intended.


----------



## superdave (Feb 11, 2002)

I don't thing that it was anything personal Kirk, I though it has a ring of truth to it, The King still lives down south. Just ask my family, they are all a bunch of hillbillies from the south.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2002)

> The quote by Ms.Butler on the other hand is just plain outa line.



I was the one who posted the quote, so that's why I replied.



> To ridicule The Living God, is a dangerous thing to take part in. Would any of us be chuckling if it was a joke aimed at our mom?



I used to do "pro/am" stand up comedy .. my mom was a huge
part of my material, and she loved every bit of it.  To be specific,
I told how my mom has a VERY unique voice.  I did a quick 
impression of her, and then talked about how everytime she'd
leave a message on my answering machine, she felt the need
to say "this is your mother", like she was so difficult to identify.
She only raised me, guided me, and nurtured me for the passed
28 years (at the time).  

Mom's only attitude about it was "that's my boy up there getting
laughs!".  And I don't deny that the joke was "AIMED" at her.

The aforementioned joke wasn't aimed at God.  It was aimed at
the die hard southerner fan of Elvis'.  Humorous, for pointing
out the ridiculous in a new,  yet clever way.    

I apologize for bringing it up again, especially after I mentioned
it not being within the scope of this thread or forum, but I'm
a bit chapped by the complaint.

And breathe, 2, 3, 4...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 11, 2002)

A question commonly heard by martial arts instructors from prospective students (or their parents) is some variant of "Will this interfere with my religious beliefs?" I posted a link to a story about one such case.

MartialTalk members probably have many different religious beliefs and many different views on how that interacts with their martial arts training and philosophy. Here are two threads where it was discussed:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=510&highlight=religion
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=401&highlight=religion

It seems to me that *Kirk* meant no offense and was not trying to start such a discussion. On the other hand I can certainly see why *donald* felt such a comment was inappropriate, even as a quote from another person. I am reminded of the advice that was given to some of the first newsgroup users way back in the 1980s each time they logged on before they could start reading and posting:

I. Thou shalt not offend.
II. Thou shalt not be easily offended.

That could be good advice here! I think *Kirk* was correct that it would be best to take any further discussion of this matter to e-mail, or start a new thread for a discussion of martial arts and Christianity.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 12, 2002)

Can we please get off the religon stuff?
I for one prefer to discuss Kenpo or Kenpo related stuff, not religon. If I wanted to do that I would go to a religon forum.

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## donald (Feb 12, 2002)

To Any Concerned,
I meant what I said, but did not attempt to portray God as humorless. As previously mentioned, He did invent humor.
I just don't believe He would find those kind of comments funny.
Anymore than He would chuckle at "Eddie Murphy Raw".I agree that this is a martial art forum, and not Sunday School. However I will include Christ in my post where I deem appropriate. On a side note. In answer to the show me where it(God's Word)says we can't poke fun at God comment! God's Word tells us we're not use His name in vain. This is not a suggestion, but a commandment!!! If you doubt the validity of this. Next time you catch yourself using God in a joke, or His name as a answer to frustration. Replace it with your own name, or the name of someone you love. Check out how soon you grow tired of hearing your name kicked a boot(Canadian inflection for Gou). Better yet check out what God says through His Word. OldTestament in Exodus, NewTestament in Luke, i.e. "The greatest commandment is this,love The Lord your God with all your heart, your soul, your mind, and your strength". Take it as you will. I've said my piece...
Salute in Christ
  Donald


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

I think God probably exists and that according to what my Mom told me, (she's tight with the guy) he's a kewl dude.

I just don't hang with him.

Back on topic. Al Tracy dies and goes to Heaven, (No, that's not the joke) When he gets there he asks if Ed Parker is there. He is Told Ed is not. (No, that is not the joke either) Al is happy to finally be out of Ed Parker's shadow.

While he is walking along this cloud he sees a man teaching something in the distance and as he gets closer he sees a man teaching students Kenpo and it's the most perfect Kenpo he's ever seen, and he turns to the angel and says, "I thought you said Ed Parker wasn't here?"

The angel replies, "No, that's not Ed Parker, that's God, he just likes to think he's Ed Parker."

Oh man, I am waiting to be struck by lightning any time now...


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, I guess I don't have to worry 'bout anybody gettin their pannies in a wad over MY rants...

Actually (and I am not sure what it was in Canada), but around here that used to be circulated as a TOM LANDRY joke!

WHOA!!  Just heard a loud crackle!!  Gou, you there....  hey man....  somebody poke him with a fork, see if he's done...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

...medic...


 :uhoh:


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 12, 2002)

Now you've done it!!
Not only do you have to put up with the religous zelouts (sp?)
you'll have to put up with some Parker fanatic that thinks you just dissed him bad.
I thought it was funny!


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

If I'm not living on the edge I feel I'm taking up too much space.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> *To Any Concerned,
> I meant what I said, but did not attempt to portray God as humorless. As previously mentioned, He did invent humor.
> I just don't believe He would find those kind of comments funny.
> ...



If I wanted a sermon I would go to church, enough with the religion.  this a martial arts forum, not church chat.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

Gou is pretty safe where he is.  If someone cannot take a few joke then they should stay in their little bubble of a world and leave more room for the rest of us.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

I respect Donald for his convictions. We all probably should. Rob is right. Let's get back on track. (It pained me to say that)
:shrug:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

Don't feel bad Gou it usually tweaks people nuggets when they have to agree with me.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

From what I heard Elvis was ready to start getting back in shape when he passed away.  I also heard that Frank Trejo respected the man and was supposed to be part of the personal security team for the concert that was to start later that yr.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *From what I heard Elvis was ready to start getting back in shape when he passed away. *



I hadn't heard that. Was he perpetually planning on getting back into shape or was this going to be a real effort? Was he still actively practicing the martial arts at the time?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2002)

Re: Religions - Just a friendly note, as was mentioned above, this is a martial arts forum, topic kenpo, not a religion forum - topic flaming.  To quote Red Leader "Stay on Target".    We all have our own beliefs, and of course, we're all right.   In the mean time, please keep it friendly, and agree to disagree, please?  Thank you.

Re: Gou trying to get a post back on topic - Cue me wandering around clutching chest....  

Re: Elvis - Good questions.  I've often heard of folks just about ready to turn the corner on getting their stuff together and dying.  Sam Kinison comes to my mind.  From what you've all posted here, and the associated links, it seems like at one time at least, he was pretty into it.  Plus the other things I know about Elvis's early days, ya never know.  Maybe if he'd just started a day sooner, we'd still be graced by his talent. (please note, I'm not an Elvis fan.)

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

Someone mentioned that no one could move up in the ranksas fats as Elvis did.  I am no going to take the time to look it up, but it was said earlier in this thread.  Imagine spending a weekend with SGM Parker learning, that would be the equivalent of 6 months training to any of us.  Ask Gou what his weekend with Huk was like.  Ask Ed Parker Jr., he will tell you his father would just say throw X punch and a lesson would start.  

Ed Parker was always teaching something whether you were slapping eachother around or sitting at the kitchen table.  To be with him was a constant learning experience.   And what are the qualifications after 6th degree?  Most of the higher ranks are political, so what if Elvis's 8th degree was honorary he helped get kenpo into the public eye.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 12, 2002)

Mod. Note:

This is an open board, but in order to keep things on track, we ask that you focus on the topic of this board - martial arts.  Furthermore, we ask that you try to stay on topic in a thread.

I'm sure all of the MartialTalk moderators are all for religious freedom; however, this board is not the place to discuss religion.  If you wish to do so, please do it by private message or e-mail.  If you wish to discuss religion in the martial arts, feel free to start a thread in the General forum.  This particular forum is for Kenpo/Kempo and all posts here should be on that topic.

Please try to stay on topic or we'll have to lock this thread, which would be unfortunate, because some of the stuff (like the info on Hank Slomansky) has been very interesting.

Thank you,

Cthulhu
-MT Mod-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2002)

I pretty much agree with Rob.  The publicity can't have done anything but helped the art.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Ask Gou what his weekend with Huk was like*



He broke my brain.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 13, 2002)

Yeah, what he said (Cthulhu).


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

Well, at any rate, he missed the message of self-preservation which is primary to any martial art.  It's a damned shame too.

How do the the Rolling Stones survive???  I swear- Keith Richards has GOT to glow in the dark he is so toxic!!!  I can see them doing "Start Me UP" in wheelchairs at the music awards in ten years!!

"IF you wheel me up-"
"If you wheel me up I'll never stop!"
"Got my Vi-ag-ra, got viagra"
"I'll never stop"

"DO you know CPR?"
"If you know CPR you are my babe..."

Just being stoopid.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vince Fuess_
> I swear- Keith Richards has GOT to glow in the dark he is so toxic!!!



What chaps me is they all still have hair!  I guess the lesson
here is ... do every drug known to man, get bejillion STD's, and
keep your head of hair.  

And have you seen the Keith Richards "don't do drugs" public
service announcement on MTV???  We can't do drugs Keith,
you already did them all!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Going to England twice and to Australia once with Mr. Parker was loads of fun and as you guys would guess we discussed many many topics regarding the Martial Arts as well as specific portions of our own system Kenpo.  I can't tell you have fortunate I was to be able to have done that.  I learned much from that close quarters time with the Grand Master.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Going to England twice and to Australia once with Mr. Parker was loads of fun and as you guys would guess we discussed many many topics regarding the Martial Arts as well as specific portions of our own system Kenpo.  I can't tell you have fortunate I was to be able to have done that.  I learned much from that close quarters time with the Grand Master.
> 
> :asian: *



Well don't leave us dangling start a thread and share a story.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

There were sooooooooo many .......... where do I begin!:asian: lol


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 23, 2002)

Start withthe first time you were scolded by Master Parker, that should peak some interest.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

That's way too embarrassing!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 23, 2002)

Start a new thread and give us your favorite Ed Parkr story.  Or we'll keep hounding  you til you do.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 23, 2002)

The longest journey starts with the single step!  Please don't be like so many before who carry their stories to the grave with them- there is a whole generation of us Kenpoists who want to hear the tales of yore, no matter how mundane they may seem!!

Sometimes one gets the impression that the AK "Old Timers" are holding out on retelling many wonderful experiences they have had- we "newbies" get little snippets here and there, but seldom hear the whole stories!

I for one find this frustrating.  Consider me an eager ear, sitting by the campfire, wide-eyed with my marshmallow just about toasted to perfection, awaiting our trailmaster GOLDENDRAGON to open our imagination to the ribald tales of Kenpo past...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 28, 2002)

Elvis loved Kenpo, but realize he studied several other systems throughout his life, shotokan movements can be seen in Harim Scarium sp? and Roustabout.  I watched a training session with him and he was fast.

Dave Hebler has tons of Elvis stories, as he was with him and trained him most of the time.  He is the one to ask about Elvis.

:asian:


----------



## Susumu Kodai (Feb 28, 2002)

Elvis martial artist? Yes.

Elvis 8th degree?  Paper only.  No test for it.



I remain, Kodai.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 1, 2002)

He got it September 5, 1974, after Dave Hebler was promoted to 7th (Ed Parkers 1sth 7th) and Tom Kelly was promoted to 6th (Ed Parkers 2nd 6th).


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

I orginally asked for the first time you were scolded by SGM Parker and you replied:



> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *That's way too embarrassing! *



We are all good sports here so come on share the story with us.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

I'll post it on the Ed Parker Stories site tonight.

but only because you hound me !  lol


:hammer:


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 15, 2002)

Picture this;

Elvis and Bruce Lee in one of heaven's VIP bars arguing over who turn it is to get the drinks in.

*Bruce:* Get em in Elvis or the Dragon's tail while whip your ***.

*Elvis:* Bring in on.  Just let me take my new blue suede shoes off first.

And with a flurry of hands and feet Elvis kicks Bruce straight over the bar.

*Elvis:* Get em in fool


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 15, 2002)

Thank youuuu....... Thank youu very muuuuuuch.

lip curls

Elvis has left the building.........
:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I'll post it on the Ed Parker Stories site tonight.
> 
> ...



:lookie: 

Well, we're waiting (drumming fingers on table). You know, the story you were going to post. It is on the tribute web site, correct?

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

They are there.  EnjOY

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 16, 2002)

I loved the story, and I remember you telling it in London, Ontario.  This a very funny story.  I probably would have ended up with a cavity search if I ever tried anything like that.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *They are there.  EnjOY
> 
> :asian: *



Yes I found them    The one right after yours is pretty funny too.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 16, 2002)

Goldendragon7

Thank you for the link to such a great site.  I think everyonw who has read any of the stories feels the same way I do, that we all owe you a thank you for pointing us to a great site.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 16, 2002)

Ditto

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

Keep watching it...... you will see more posts from other seniors soon.
:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 17, 2002)

I can't wait.  Mrs Doreen Cogliandro told us some great tales when she was at The OKKA camp earlier this month.  I think the oral traditons in the martial arts are one of the greatest treasures there is.  People often over look the little lessons in some of the stories.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Mar 17, 2002)

From stories I have heard Elvis was a true black belt, but was given the "honorary" 7th degree.  My theory on this is that Mr. Parker wanted to boost the reputation of his schools, So when his American Kenpo franchise hit, it would make it's way into every home in America. That would be a smart move.  But that is only my speculation.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 17, 2002)

You are not the only one to think along those lines.

:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 5, 2002)

can you post the link to the site again Mr. C?  I didn't see it in the thread and I would love to read it.  one more thing, is it true that no where on Elvis's cert. for 8th dan that no where does it say "Honorary?" it was actual cert?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html

No the word Honorary is not on Elvis Certificate.

:asian:


----------



## islandtime (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Check out an interesting article at the Tracy's web site for another side to the story  -
> 
> http://www.tracyskarate.com/Stories/was_elvis_really_a_black_belt.htm *


......................................................................................

Thanks for the link it was interesting reading

As far as Mike Stone vs Elvis.. I never heard of it before.. Before I read the article I would have said Mike Stone would have kicked as* but after reading it I am not sure


Gene GAbel


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *can you post the link to the site again Mr. C?  I didn't see it in the thread and I would love to read it.  one more thing, is it true that no where on Elvis's cert. for 8th dan that no where does it say "Honorary?" it was actual cert? *


Because he is like family, I will forgive him.....this time.  I read him the paragraph in the Journey that dealt with this issue.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> Check out an interesting article at the Tracy's web site for another side to the story  -
> http://www.tracyskarate.com/Stories/was_elvis_really_a_black_belt.htm
> *



As are many things on this site (incorrect).... the photo of a Young Ed Parker and family was shot on his back porch of his house and NOT at a Church Ward.  

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

We all chip in and buy Al Tracy a spell & grammar checker software package.

Mistah Farmah Suh? Can ya do sumthin' 'bout dat?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

plus a clean recollection........:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

Go easy on him. I can't wait till you get older and start telling stories of how Ed Parker Sr. walked on water.

...of course he just knew where the stones in the water were hidden!

Hmmm...I mean that as a joke but I see a great metaphor in there.

D@mn, I'm good...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

The jackle vouched for you...

:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

She tells everyone!

Sheesh!

Is NOTHING sacred anymore?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

When you are as good as the Ronin!!
:shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

I better go back to the Systema section.


----------



## Ender (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *Check out an interesting article at the Tracy's web site for another side to the story  -
> 
> http://www.tracyskarate.com/Stories/was_elvis_really_a_black_belt.htm *



very very intersting...thanks for sharing that.


----------



## hatamotoyoshi (Apr 28, 2003)

i once read an article in blackbelt magazine that stated,
"Mr. Parker was asked if elvis was a blackbelt;he stated,
yes he was a blackbelt."
good enough for me, i don't think mr. Parker would ever say someone had a blackbelt if he was unable to defend himself.
and i add that all the kenpo blackbelts i've seen, move like they mean it.
hi, gou i'm not stalking you but every thread i find interesting...
you are already there.:rofl:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 28, 2003)

Unfortunately Gou has been banned forever  

Ah the good ole days with Gou's wit and banter   


:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 28, 2003)

How come Gou's banned anyway?

Ian.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't know the whole story of what happened and don't want to start any unsubstantiated rumors. But you have to remember Gou's dog loves to drink and this could have started it 
all   


:asian:


----------

